# Fort Worth Texas



## erogers36 (Mar 15, 2010)

looking for members in fort worth Texas

Where to find nitric


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 15, 2010)

I would start calling companies listed under "chemicals" and/or "lab supplies" in the yellow pages (try to weed out those that sell cleaning chemicals). For the best prices, what you're looking for is a company that repackages technical grade chemicals into smaller quantities. In about every large city, there's someone that does this. The hard part is finding them. Often, the salesmen for the large chemical companies, such as Univar, know who these re-packaging companies are. When their customers only need a small amount of some certain chemical, they often send them to these re-packaging companies. Often, these companies cater to hobbyists and also sell glassware, etc.


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2010)

Good luck with that since you're in Texas. Make sure you register your glassware and chemicals (but forget about your guns) with the state.


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lou said:


> Good luck with that since you're in Texas. Make sure you register your glassware and chemicals (but forget about your guns) with the state.




that is what im finding. I can't get nitric. or sodium nitrate to make it Ammonium nitrate is the best i can get here


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 15, 2010)

What about potassium nitrate, do you have access to that?


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 15, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> What about potassium nitrate, do you have access to that?



Ok now i feeling smart . NOT yes i can at lows the spectacide stump remover..
i was locked on chemical list from the video of steve nitric being made  now i can make corn flakes Thanks

Eric


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 16, 2010)

> Good luck with that since you're in Texas. Make sure you register your glassware and chemicals (but forget about your guns) with the state.


Unless things have changed in Texas in the last 5 or 6 years, there are only certain chemicals or types of glassware that required registration - the ones that are used to make drugs. For example, I remember that you couldn't buy 500 ml erlenmeyer flasks without a registered lab number. At that time, there didn't seem to be any restrictions when buying nitric acid. If you wanted it shipped, you had to be a company. However, anyone could pick it up.


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 17, 2010)

ok well i got my potassium nitrate

used this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UkqAs2MWE and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_isqNvcNlU&feature=related

yellow clowdy is what i got not clear it keeps leeving a white powder on the S silver and i have mouthwash thats stonger than it is . :?:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 17, 2010)

erogers36 said:


> ok well i got my potassium nitrate
> 
> used this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UkqAs2MWE and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_isqNvcNlU&feature=related
> 
> yellow clowdy is what i got not clear it keeps leeving a white powder on the S silver and i have mouthwash thats stonger than it is . :?:



What kind of sulfuric acid did you use? Was it battery acid and if so did you boil it down to concentrate it?

When you seperated the fluid from the original salts in the bottom of the container did you siphon it off or did you filter it off?

After this was done did you put it in an ice bath or freezer to let it cool and allow the balance or the salts to settle and then siphon it off?

If you filtered this at any point did you use water to try to clean it up? If you used water at ant time you disolved salts back into the solution and they need to be removed.

Idealy to make nitric with battery acid you need to boil the sulfuric down to about 1/2 it's volume to get concentrated acid.

After you have made the nitric and removed the salts if you want to concentrate a little more put it on low heat and evaporate more of the water off. But be careful there it a point you will start evaporating the nitric. Thus use a low heat.

EDIT:

I went back and looked at his 2nd video again. If you will notice the mouth of his coffe pot has sediment on it, he poured the solution from the coffee pot into the brown bottle. He probably poured salts in with the solution. I would have heated the solution while I was adding the sulfuric. And left it in the coffee pot to be cooled down, and transfered into the brown bottle after the freezer step.


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 17, 2010)

I used liquid fire like the video did all just like the video showed


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 17, 2010)

Put it in a freezer or ice bath and see if any more salts drop out of it. If not there is possibly something in the metal you are dealing with.

What are you trying to process?


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 18, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put it in a freezer or ice bath and see if any more salts drop out of it. If not there is possibly something in the metal you are dealing with.
> 
> What are you trying to process?



After 12 hr at -10 C what i thought was ice crystals formed
but only 3/4 of the crystals melted 1/4 in crystal form and looked like white spun fiberglass. This could be from an ingredient in the Spectracide Stump remover. but there was 70 ml in total.

testing it on sirling silver and gold filled earring that i made years ago


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did it still leave a deposit on the items you were trying to process? Keep informed please.

You said the crystals melted. Did you siphon the fluid away from the crystals while it was still cold?

If this was the same solution you had been using and you had run silver thru it before cooling it you might have had silver crystal form from the drop in temperature.


----------



## eemtek (Mar 22, 2010)

still looking for nitric acid? dont know the place, but my supplier gets it out of dallas texas.. look up barren chemical in el paso texas, give them a call and see what they can do for you.. i live 100 miles out and they deliver 15 gallon keg for $150.. im sure they have a place in dallas that can deliver to you. email me if you cant find the number, just might not get a response for some days.. be careful, this nitric is not diluted, it burns.. dilute it 1 to 3 and dissolve your material first, then drop silver out of that.. then run ar, i use 10hcl to 1nitric and still have nitric to kill.. also, in the oil form it eats through nitrile gloves.. james


----------



## eemtek (Mar 22, 2010)

After 12 hr at -10 C what i thought was ice crystals formed
but only 3/4 of the crystals melted 1/4 in crystal form and looked like white spun fiberglass.

what you are talking about, these should be lead crystals.. they should disslove in hot water.. sure you are not going for circuit boards.. plated gold i found easier to remove with weak cyanide or sandpaper..


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 22, 2010)

No. need the nitric for the Inquarting that i have done.


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 26, 2010)

erogers36 said:


> No. need the nitric for the Inquarting that i have done.


 I seen anther thread on here that used spectacide stump remover and they to had a vary week Nitric.


----------



## eemtek (Mar 26, 2010)

and other chemicals.. just add peroxide from wal mart if your going to do that... once you get real nitric acid, you will start recovering cleaner gold..


----------

